# The Whole mischief



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

So I've decided to list all of them finally I've mentioned some of them by name in other posts, but this is every rat I have. I don't know how to get pics up, but I'll describe them.

Nippy is the mother rat. I bought her from a pet store, and she came with some bonuses. She's a fawn and white hooded, although all her babies are black and white hooded. She was nervous around me when the babies were born since I hadn't had her long yet, but now she loves to chatter into my ear and climb down my shirt. She's also the only one who will take a treat from my hand so far. All my other rats are her babies.

Morsie was named because of the broken stripe down her back that looked like Morse code to me. She's Nippy's best friend, and they love curling up in their tunnel together or wrestling. 

Cookie is my special baby. She was named because even as a pinky she reminded me of the gingerbread man (run run run). When I found a home for two of her sisters, I nearly gave her away. Luckily her being so active lead to her not being chosen. It would have been the mistake of my life. It turns out she jumps from anyone else to me, will jump on my arm when I reach in her cage, and will lay on my shoulder for hours. She once slept for three hours inside my shirt. She has a sortve cape like shoulder marking and a spot a bit above her tail.

Dash has a stripe down her back that looks like a thick, upside down exclamation mark. Her favorite thing is climbing her water bottle. Her sisters Marley, who has a stripe all the way down her back, and Arrow, who’s stripe is a half arrow shape, are a lot like her in personality. They’re the active girls. Marley was the first to open her eyes.

Cindy Lou Who is a nervous baby. She wouldn’t bite, but she runs to avoid being picked up and is very jumpy. I’ve been spending extra time with her, and am seeing improvement day by day. She loves it in my shirt sleve. She as a mini spot just jutting out from the back of her hood and a spot above her tail that reminds me of a map of south America.

Harper has a big spot on her back. She’s a calm girl, and likes cuddling I her hut. She was the first to drink from the water bottle and eat solid food.

Tembo and Ziggy are the two closest in bond next to Nippy and Morsie. They’re always playing or cuddling, and you couldn’t separate them with a crow bar. They’re the two who spend the most time actively playing with each other. Tembo has a back spot shaped like an hour glass, and Ziggy has a zig zag stripe.

Dot was the runt of the litter, the last to get his fur, and the last to open his eyes. He’s caught up to the others now. He once made an escape when he jumped from my shoulder and took an hour to find. He has two dots between his shoulders.

Rodent and Vermin (sorry about the names. Not my idea) are the sweetest of the boys. They brux and sniff me more than any of their brothers. They’re laid back, almost lazy boys. Rodent has a mini cape, back spot, tail base spot combo, and Vermin has a short stipe that goes not quite halfway down his back.

Left home but not forgotten: Bernice and Spector, now called Bella and Dora. Bernice had a wide area at the top of her stripe that looked like a map of Africa and Spector had a half stripe and two little specs beside it. They are both happy and healthy in their new home.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

That's a whole lot of mischief! I'm sure I'll be catching up, soon!! Lol! Do you have pictures of everyone in the bunch? 
Sounds like a bunch of cities! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pictures pictures pictures!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

lol, yeah. Never planned on having that many. I mentioned that Nippy was pregnant and had given birth to the pet store, and they said they'd be glad to take the babies- since they had a python for sale who needed to eat! Needless to say, not happening. Yup, I have pictures of everyone from day one on up, but I can't figure out how to show them.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

In a reply, do "go advanced" and manage attachments, or click on the picture icon in the bar above the reply box.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Do I put the pictures on a CD first or insert the memory chip from the digital camera?


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

you can put the memory card into your computer [there should be a slot it fits] then import the pictures [a list of options should pop up] then you have them all on your computer then go to photobucket.com create and account and upload the pictures on there then you can just put the [ img ] [ /img ] code that appears when you hover over the image [I think it is the very last code] right in the reply box.

hoped that helped.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes that is a lot of ratties!!!! We want to see photos!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Hopefully the pics will be up soon. My laptop doesn't have a slot the memory card will fit in, since I've tried every one. I'm going to put them on a cd and hopefully be able to load them from there.


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

Love the description that she came with bonuses!
That is what happened with our female too! 2 weeks into ownership...SURPRISE!
We kept 6(5 girls and 1 boy) and adopted out 5 boys.
Our pet store said same thing, they would buy back the day old babies for $1 ea. NO WAY!! I knew they were for snake food! Ummm, not my babies.
Or, if we socialized them big time...they would buy them for WAY more at 5-6 weeks. 
We chose to not do that either, because while they are our fav Mom and Pop store...we didnt trust that they would NOT be snake food.
I want to see pics too because they sound ADORABLE!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

LOL. Thanks Kat. Since I got Nippy I've hreard that happens a lot with females. 

So with a little luck, here are the pictures (crossing fingers hoping this works)


first one to test: Nippy while pregnant



Edit: Ok, I have the pics on photobucket, but could someone help me get them up here?


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Nippy While pregnant


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...ia/DSCN0011_zpscd1e2c44.jpg.html?sort=3&o=104 another try at posting the pic


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok, sorry for so many replies at once.  Finally got the hang of putting up photos.Here we go now:Happy Birthday Babies! (11/15/2012)http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...ia/DSCN0013_zps3617b473.jpg.html?sort=3&o=102

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...ia/DSCN0015_zps91b4f6cb.jpg.html?sort=3&o=101

Starting to show their markings

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...dia/DSCN0017_zps161c7942.jpg.html?sort=3&o=99

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...dia/DSCN0024_zps6b927da4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=96

Nippy is such a good mama

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...dia/DSCN0028_zps3bdad941.jpg.html?sort=3&o=92

Dash and Ziggy

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...dia/DSCN0043_zps5ae62b95.jpg.html?sort=3&o=89

Vermin, Cookie, Cindy Lou Who, and Dot

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...dia/DSCN0047_zps18cff667.jpg.html?sort=3&o=87

Harper, about two weeks old

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...dia/DSCN0087_zpse1ff0909.jpg.html?sort=3&o=56

Vermin

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...dia/DSCN0091_zpse17d8f88.jpg.html?sort=3&o=53

Spector, I miss you baby

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...dia/DSCN0086_zps3f08052f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=57

And you Bernice

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...dia/DSCN0077_zps57ac5f09.jpg.html?sort=3&o=66

My best pic of Cookie

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...dia/DSCN0144_zpsacc1e039.jpg.html?sort=3&o=20

Dash and Arrow

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...dia/DSCN0157_zps47648b22.jpg.html?sort=3&o=14

Marley and Morsie

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...dia/DSCN0158_zpsa9cce40a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=13

Nippy and Cindy Lou Who

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...dia/DSCN0159_zps8b47ba12.jpg.html?sort=3&o=12

Cookie and Harper

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...edia/DSCN0166_zps2ec9af2e.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7

same.  hard to get good pics of them

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...edia/DSCN0167_zpsd111424c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6

Vermin and Dot

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...edia/DSCN0174_zps81138509.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

Ziggy

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...edia/DSCN0175_zps6ea3cb4a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

Tembo

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/u...edia/DSCN0176_zpsf445facb.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

The one of Rodent as an adult isn't working, but you can see his markings here as a baby

http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0089_zpsd716c5fe.jpg.html?sort=3&o=54


----------



## LetTheRightOneIn (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow, look at all the squishies <3
Congrats!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Aweee! So much cuteness in one post! I love them!!!!! Harper's markings are really near :"D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

they're adorable!!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks


----------

